# Last night together before he moves out.



## Lovingwife315 (Dec 10, 2012)

I will be leaving tomorrow to go visit his family (he is not going) with the kids.....Part of me wants to say "lets rethink this" But knows he is sticking to his guns about moving out. 

Remember we get along great and have been intimate all along.....


Any advise for a final stab at getting him to change his mind?

Or should I just let him move out and reap the consiquences of his choice? This man is so confused, but really believes he is doing the right thing for us.(him)


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

You cannot stab deep enough to change his mind.

In fact, any stabbing is only going to solidify his decision to leave.

He doesn't care about what's best for y'all.

He's doing what is best for him.

That's not confusion.

That's selfishness.


----------



## Lovingwife315 (Dec 10, 2012)

:iagree:


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm sorry, sweetie. 

I know how bad it hurts.

I promise you it gets better.

Work on you.

Learn to love you.

*hugs*


----------



## NotEZ (Sep 23, 2012)

Let him move out. And do not be intimate with him after he goes. 

So far he's been "separated" but with all the comforts of marriage. Let him see what life is like without you and without his family. I know its hard when all you want to do is fight for him to stay, but there is absolutely no reason for him to work on the relationship when he is getting everything he wants. Let him live the consequences of his choices. In the meantime, you need to concentrate on you and your kids. Stop worrying about him and whether he will come back (I know, I know... way easier said than done. I'm living it too), and work on being the best you can be.

If he is as confused as you believe he is, this is the only way to open his eyes to what he is giving up.

I'm sorry you have to go through this. I know it hurts like nothing else, but it does get better.


----------



## Lovingwife315 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks Everyone. It is so comforting to know I am not going thru this alone. This has been the hardest 5 months of my entire life.....I agree with everything said and know it will be hard to not want to "SHARE" everything with him once he leaves....ie outings with the kids, conversation about everyday stuff, sex.....and I know he doesn't believe it will stop, but I have to make sure to be strong. I love him and still desire him.....and he desires me.............BUT I know if I want any chance of my marriage to work, HE needs to realize it and pursue me.....He needs to do the work to get it back....I will work on me and the things I can do to better myself and ultimately our marriage as well. And my main priority is taking care of the kids who will have a huge adustment starting next week. (D6 cried for days when he left (temp) in Sept) She knows this is coming and seems alittle better this time.


----------



## NotEZ (Sep 23, 2012)

I wish you the best of luck Lovingwife. It is extremely difficult, I know (we all do, unfortunately).


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

HappyKaty said:


> You cannot stab deep enough to change his mind.
> 
> In fact, any stabbing is only going to solidify his decision to leave.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry, but she is 100% right. You can't change his mind.


----------



## Lovingwife315 (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

HappyKaty said:


> You cannot stab deep enough to change his mind.
> 
> In fact, any stabbing is only going to solidify his decision to leave.
> 
> ...



that's exactly how i felt about my wife to and i fg told her so to, a few times.
she was going anyway and nothing was gonna change her mind.
we were the love of each others lives for 16yrs , couple of bad ones and that's what u get.

who can work this **** out ? they are weak selfish people i say


----------



## Lovingwife315 (Dec 10, 2012)

made it thru the night, a few bumps. but leaving for PA this afternoon and won't see him till Monday


----------

